# Chopper/Feuerstuhl aber wie?



## Supermany2 (27. Oktober 2009)

So ich habe jetzt Ingi auf 446 also fast genug um auch einen Chopper zu mindest bauen zu können
aber ich blicke jetzt garnicht ganz durch was ich wie wo genau machen muss um an alles ranzukommen und so^^
Könnte mir da wer vieleicht helfen?^^


----------



## Tikume (27. Oktober 2009)

Ruf fürs Rezept und ansonsten um die 12k Gold.


----------



## Wowneuling (27. Oktober 2009)

Bauplan:Feuerstuhl. Wenn du bei "benötigt" die einzelnen Ressourcen anklickst siehst du, woher du diese bekommst.


----------



## Supermany2 (27. Oktober 2009)

ja aber wie genau sammle ich eigentlich Ruf für diese Fraktion? Muss ich bei den Unterfraktionen überall Ehrfürchtig dann haben?
und wie ist das mit den Mats wie genau komme ich da ran? die verkaufen mir nichts oder muss ich 450 haben? Ich habe gehört das man bei K3 ruf sammlen kann aber wie?


----------



## Wowneuling (27. Oktober 2009)

Welchen Ruf meinst du? Für die Expedition der Horde? Den bekommst du wenn du in eine Instanz *ohne *einen anderen "Ruf-Wappenrock" gehst. Lies aber einfach mal die Kommentare auf meiner verlinkten Seite und den Querverweisen zu den anderen Bauteilen. Dort steht eigentlich alles was man wissen muss.

-> Die Kommentare


----------



## Supermany2 (27. Oktober 2009)

es hilft trotzdem nicht viel weiter
Okay die erste frage mit dem Ruf für das Rezept weiß ich nun
aber wie ich an die Mats komme weiß ich immer noch net (habe jetzt zumindest nichts gesehen)
und zu dem Ruf bei K3 weiß ich jetzt auch leider noch nichts


----------



## Dark_Lady (27. Oktober 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> es hilft trotzdem nicht viel weiter
> Okay die erste frage mit dem Ruf für das Rezept weiß ich nun
> aber wie ich an die Mats komme weiß ich immer noch net (habe jetzt zumindest nichts gesehen)
> und zu dem Ruf bei K3 weiß ich jetzt auch leider noch nichts




dann klick mal auf die enzelnen bestandteile in dem rezept/Bauplan...

Kobaltbolzen kannste als Ingi selber machen
Titanstahlbarren gibts über Bergbau, arktischen elz von nem Kürschner.
Die Dunkeleisenteile, Goblinmachienenkolbenund den Auspuff gibts bei der kaltwetterlehrerin in K3


----------



## Supermany2 (27. Oktober 2009)

ja WO es das gibt weiß ich aber der verkauft mir nichts
und zu dem Ruf steht da auch nichts


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2009)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> ja WO es das gibt weiß ich aber der verkauft mir nichts
> und zu dem Ruf steht da auch nichts



Mit lesen hast Du es echt nicht so.



> ihr MÜSST Ingi auf 450 haben um bei Roxy teile kaufen zu können


----------



## Supermany2 (28. Oktober 2009)

na siehste geht doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
habe das dann halt wohl übersehen immerhin sind das 84 Kommentare alleine für das Rezept und die Teile (die ich net herstellen kann)

Aber es fehlt immer noch die sache mit dem Ruf


----------



## Allyz (28. Oktober 2009)

Einfach Heroic-Inzen farmen und irgendwann bist dann ehrfürchtig, geht eigentlich fast von selbst wennst marken bzw Sachen brauchst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supermany2 (28. Oktober 2009)

nein ich meine den Ruf bei K3


----------



## Dark_Lady (30. Oktober 2009)

K3 ist doch gar keine eigene ruffraktion - oder hab ich was verpasst? Die gehören maximal mit zum Dampfdruckkartell...


----------



## Supermany2 (30. Oktober 2009)

ja keine ahnung darum frage ich ja weil ich das so oft gehört habe das Ingis da Ruf sammeln können


----------



## Krazoo (30. Oktober 2009)

Also bis auf das problem wie man schnell (ohne gold kauf) an die 12,5k gold kommt kann ich dir dir das sagen, bei mir fehlt nur das kleingeld halt so 8k oder sooo ...
1.) ruf bei der fraktion kloppen geht echt einfach in inis, ohne wappenrock rein und dann geht der ruf für die überfraktion also vorposten der allianz oder die hordi fraktion.
2.) wenn du den ruf hast kannst du das rezept kaufen im nordend startgebiet beim kaltwetterfluglehrer.
3) erst wenn du das rezept erlernt hast kannst du die goblin tante die im k3 um das flugzeug läuft ansprechen die hat dann einen dialog feld : " ich habe gehört das ihr motoradteile verkauft" und die kriegst ein händler fenstern in dem du dir die chopper/fuerstuhl-mats kaufen kannst.


----------



## yanno (25. April 2010)

morgen

ich habe das gleiche problem
das rezept hab ich aber die dame bei k3 sagt mir nichts ausser das fliegenlehrnen
da brauche ich doch ruf oder wie komme ich da rann

mfg


----------



## alatha (3. Juni 2010)

Hi,

also....ihr müßt Instanzen ohne Wappenrock kloppen.....dann steigt der Ruf irgendwann auf ehrfürchtig. Dann könnt ihr das Rezept für den Feuerstuhl in der Kriegshymnenfeste kaufen.
Wenn euer Ingi auf 450 ist könnt zu der Händlerin nach K3 reisen....die verkauft euch dann die Teile....	ABER der Ruf bei der Expidition der Horde muß Ehrfürchtig sein UND der Ingi auf 450...
sonst tut sich da gar nix.......in K3 selber kann man keinen Ruf für den Feuerstuhl farmen.


----------



## Tearor (4. Juni 2010)

Nur nochmal die Antworten zusammengefasst:

a) für das Rezept braucht man Ruf bei Expedition der Horde/Allianz, dann kann man das Rezept erwerben. Dieser Ruf ist am einfachsten durch das spielen von instanzen ohne rufgebenden Wappenrock möglich.

b) nachdem man das Rezept GELERNT hat, verkauft einem die Kollegin in K3 die Teile. diese kosten zusammen 12500g, ohne die möglichkeit eines Rufbonus, da die Dame keiner Fraktion angehört. Zu erwähnen wäre noch dass eins der Teile begrenzt vorhanden ist.

c) die restlichen mats sind 2 arktische pelze (-->lederer, oder AH, auch eintauschbar gegen 10 schwere bor. leder, kann geld sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )// 12 Titanstahlbarren (Bergbau, einer kostet 3 Titanbarren und je 1x Äonenfeuer -erde -schatten) und 40 Kobaltbolzen.


----------



## hexxhexx (10. August 2010)

Die Grundmats bei K3 sind nicht immer zu haben.
Es ist aber hoffentlich bekannt, dass die Sachen von der Gnomin am FLugzeug verkauft werden, wenn sie da sind?


----------

